# التعليق على عبارة ذكرت في كتاب الانجيل



## انصار الحق (10 يناير 2006)

*التعليق على عبارة ذكرت في كتاب الانجيل*

                                 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لقد استمعت الى صديقي المسيحي وهو  يقرا لي من الانجيل فذكر لي ان عيسى (عليه السلام)طلب من صديقه او ما شابه 
ان يعينه على رعي خرافه لان عيسى (عليه السلام)مشغول اوما شابه.
فكيف لاله ان يعجز عن رعي خراف و يكون قادرا على ادارة الكون باكمله .و الرجال فيكم يرد.


----------



## Zayer (10 يناير 2006)

شكرا اخي ناصر الحق 

ويا ريت لو تجيب لهم رقم النص الي جبته من الانجيل   وتجيب النص كامل كما هو 

حتى تسقط الحجة عنهم   

والى الامام اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## أنا مسلم (10 يناير 2006)

بل قل لماذا يحتاج أصلا إلى خراف


----------



## My Rock (10 يناير 2006)

اهلا و سهلا بيك يا انصار الحق

سعيدين لمشاركتك و مستعدين للاجابة, طلب من عندك يا عزيزي, ان تذكر النص بالعدد و الاصحاح, لتكون مداخلتك مقبولة عقلا و مستوفية لابسط شروط المحاورة


سلام و نعمة


----------



## استفانوس (24 يناير 2006)

*اولا الموضوع ليس رجل يرد يسمح لفتاة ايضا ان ترد
هنا كان الكلام موجه للرسول بطرس ان يرعى غنمه اي كنيسته
وليس كما تفضلت مستهزا هو مشغول بشئ اخر 
بل كان التركيز على الاهتمام بكنيسة المسيح واظهارها لكل العالم*


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2006)

ما هو احنا كنه حنرد عليه لو اتي بالنص, لكن الاخ ما اعرف من وين لطش هذه العبارة التي حتى لم يتأكد من صحتها...


----------



## artamisss (25 يناير 2006)

ماهو يا كابتن مسلم انت والكابتن  زاير  معرفش  زاير فين  بالظبط ماعلينا يعنى
لو انتوا مسيحين  اصلا او كمان تدعوا معرفتكوا بدينا اكتر منننا كنتوا عرفتوا ياه معنى  الخراف والغنم  مين هما ومين  يقصد بيهم  السيد المسيح له المجد ورب الارباب وخالق الكون 
 واللى كان بيكلمه السيد المسيح هنا هو احد الحواريين  زى مابتقولوا 
وياريت الاخ اللى بيسال  يجيب  الشاهد او الايه ومكانها  واحنا نفسرها له لو كان حقيقى يرغب فى المعرفه  والاطلاع هايفهم  اما بقى لو عاوز ينفش ريشه زى ناس تانيه كدة فى المنتدى هنا  يبقى مش هايفهم حاجه  طول حياته 
اللى عاوز يفهم ويستفيد  هاتحاور باسلوب مؤدب   دة للى عاوز بقى 
  [size]


----------



## artamisss (25 يناير 2006)

انصار الحق قال:
			
		

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> لقد استمعت الى صديقي المسيحي وهو  يقرا لي من الانجيل فذكر لي ان عيسى (عليه السلام)طلب من صديقه او ما شابه
> ان يعينه على رعي خرافه لان عيسى (عليه السلام)مشغول اوما شابه.
> فكيف لاله ان يعجز عن رعي خراف و يكون قادرا على ادارة الكون باكمله .و الرجال فيكم يرد.


  لا يا استاذ تريقه انت  يا ظريف يا خفيف الظل   :nunu0000: مش مشغول   دة الله غصبن عن الكل 
  وعندنا الراجل زى الست مفيش فرق  مش زى ناس عندهم  الراجل بيجوز  4 و6 ومعرفش كام  وليه حق  انما الست لا  كخه وحشه  دةى جاريه علشان تمتع الرجل بس 
مش كدة يا ستاذ تريقه انت 
اعرفوا دينكوا وحياة ابوكوا وبعدين ابقى تسائلوا فى ديانه الناس التانيه 
:vava:


----------



## Coptic Lady (25 يناير 2006)

*الست عندهم اصلها نص مخ ونص دين ونص لسان

الست هناك من الاخر كماله عدد يا بنتى فوتى

بس يا حضرة هنا لا 

هنا وحياتك حتشوف ستات بميت راجل بس تبقى تبص وراك بقى*


----------



## الفيتوري (26 يناير 2006)

حذف من قبل روك


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2006)

المر الجاية الي تفسر فيها الكتاب المقدس على رأيك انت, ليك وعد مني انك تحرم من المشاركة في حوار الاديان


----------



## الفيتوري (26 يناير 2006)

يا ابشا هل فسرت من عندي 
انتم من تفسرون من عندكم
هل عندما قال النص المرأه لا ترث يصبح تفسير من عندي 
انت ضعيييييف جدوالدليل حذفت ولم تكتب التفسير 
انتم تستحقرون المرأه جدا.
رجع النصوص كن شجاعا لماذا تستحي من كتابتها وفسرها لنرد على التفسير المفحم الذي سوف يغلق افواهنا.


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

الفيتوري قال:
			
		

> يا ابشا هل فسرت من عندي
> انتم من تفسرون من عندكم
> هل عندما قال النص المرأه لا ترث يصبح تفسير من عندي
> انت ضعيييييف جدوالدليل حذفت ولم تكتب التفسير
> ...


 

اولا الموضوع يخص سؤال عن جملة لم نعرفها حتى الان
ثانيا انت اقتطفت و فسرت النص بتفسيرك الخاص
ثالثلا موضوع ميراث المرأءة في المسيحية و الاسلام تمت المحاورة فيه و انا رديت على الميراث في العهد القديم و لم يجبنا احد الى هذه اللحظة عن ميراث المرأة في الاسلام, اذ كل المحاورون اختفوا بعد ما قدمت الرد على هذه الشبهة
رابعا, اسلوب انت ضعيف في الحوار و مش قادر تكمل هو اسلوب طفولي لا شخاص لا تعرف معنى المحاورة, فهي ليست الالقاء بالتهم هنا و هناك, بل هي محاورة جادة للبحث عن معنى او مغزى معين, فكل شئ و له ترتيبه و كل موضوع له مكانه الخاص, فلم يمنعك احد من طرح الموضوع في مكانه الصحيح في موضوع مستقل


سلام و نعمة


----------



## انور2000 (9 مارس 2007)

شوف يااخى اولا لايوجد هذا النص عندنا ثانيا ان السيد المسيح تكلم عن الخراف والخراف هنا رمز للبشريه منها الضال ومنها المحتاج الى من يرعاه وهنا الانسان الضال الذى هو بعيد عن الله ولا يعرف الطريق وقد جاء السيد المسيح من اجل الضالين وقد قال السيد المسيح قد جاءت للخطاه المحتاجين للتوبه والرعايه هنا هى كلمه الله والطريق اليه لن يكون الا بكلامه ان عملت بكلام الله فانت احد ابناءه وان عصيته فانت مثل الخروف الضال ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت لك الله يعمل فيك ويرشدك لطريقه بنعمه ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد امين


----------

